# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Compro aguaymanto organico

## TaraPeru

IiiiiTemas similares: Cultivo de Aguaymanto Vendo aguaymanto Compro aguaymanto organico Perú comienza a exportar aguaymanto orgánico Aguaymanto

----------


## liovaoscar

Hola que ecotipo quieres??? ...  cual es el precio??...

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola que ecotipo quieres??? ...  cual es el precio??...

  

> SOMOS UNA EMPRESA PERUANA
> venta Maca, Quinua, Kiwicha, cañihua, uchuva, aguaymanto, Maíz, paccho o maíz chulpi ,Sorgo, Fríjol Peruano, Garbanzo, Trigo, cebada, mani, Poroto Mung, Frijol castilla, pallar, carapulcra, papaseca molida, haba, lenteja serrana arveja, tarwi o chocho tauri tarhui, bayo, panamito, zarandaja chileno o bocona, Maiz Mote, Mote de maiz, trigo mote, shambar, arroz de cebada, moron, caraota, aji paprika, Tara, Spiny Holdback, Taya, Dividivi de los Andes, Entre Otros   
> sell Maca ,Quinoa, Amaranth, cañihua, Maize, corn, Sorghum, Beans Peruvian, Chickpea, canary beans, Wheat Grain Buckwheat,barley, mani, Mung bean, Cowpea, Lima bean, habas, lentil, pea, tarwi cunt tauri tarhui, papaseca,carapulcra,bayo bean, panamito bean, bean trifles Chilean or bocona, Maiz Mote mote corn, mote wheat, shambar wheat, barley rice moron, paprika pepper, Tare Spiny Holdback Taya Dividivi de los Andes, others 
> Corporación Noubi Sac   www.noubisac.com/Products.pdf  www.noubisac.com/ 
> LORENZO NOLASCO CHUQUIRUNA  
> E-mail:lorenzonolasco@noubisac.com  
> Phone +51- 949 929 840
>  +51- 948 019 161 
> +51- 976 304 562  
> ...

 Estimados Óscar y Lorenzo: 
Este tema lo voy a eliminar porque el autor editó el mensaje borrándolo, por lo que intuyo que tal vez quiso cerrar el tema o eliminarlo.  
Lorenzo; voy a mover tu mensaje a un nuevo tema, pero necesito que me digas qué título deseas que le ponga al tema y en qué foro quieres que lo ubique. Te dejo un enlace que te va a servir para que puedas crear temas propios, porque la idea es que ofrezcas los servicios de tu empresa así a través de un nuevo tema -al menos así lo haría yo-:  https://www.agroforum.pe/showthread....-temas-propios 
Oscar; si buscas compradores de aguaymanto orgánico, crea un nuevo tema y ofrece el producto que puedes conseguir. Lo importante es pensar bien en el título del tema y hacer un mensaje detallado para que puedas conseguir respuestas de personas interesadas en lo que ofreces. El sistema hace el resto ubicándo el tema adecuadamente en los buscadores de Internet, para que los internautas lleguen a los mensajes que aquí se publican. 
PD: Espero tu respuesta Lorenzo para mover tu mensaje a un nuevo tema y eliminar éste.

----------

